# Blackstone Ground Beef Tacos



## ForensicBBQ (May 28, 2021)

My #1 go-to meal is the taco. You can make them as simple or as complex as you want. I’ve made stove-top ground beef tacos more times than I’d like to admit.  So it was time to do it again.  The goal for this one was to up the game on an easy, after-work evening cook.  Really didn't go crazy here - lean ground beef, pico, cilantro - homemade taco seasoning.. store bought cheese. 

As always - everyone loves the pictures:


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (May 28, 2021)

Looks great. I have my camp chef FTG I’m putting together in the morning. I can’t wait to make tacos.


----------



## yankee2bbq (May 28, 2021)

Looks good! 
LIKE!


----------



## maplenut (May 28, 2021)

Looks good. 

I have found that using chicken chopped up in place of the ground beef also makes a good alternate to beef tacos.


----------



## smokin peachey (May 29, 2021)

Looks delicious


----------



## bill ace 350 (May 29, 2021)

Nice!


----------



## Workaholic (May 29, 2021)

Good looking tacos.  One of these days, I'd love to get one of the Blackstone grills.


----------



## Winterrider (May 29, 2021)

I'll take the middle row in pic #1


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 31, 2021)

The Tacos look good. The Green Lifetime Premier Badge looks Great! Thanks for joining us...JJ


----------



## dockman (Jun 28, 2021)

Tacos look great better try this for myself!


----------

